# Marshall Homas Casters



## cdayo (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey gang,

Looking for some replacement casters for a 1979 Marshall 4x12 I bought.

The caster would need to be a 3/8" stud - 24 thread count as seen on this thread!

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=1162435

I tried following the info on the thread above but got nowhere as I don't know of other retailers that would sell a similar product. 
Any thoughts/tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Do they look like these ones?:

http://www.mojotone.com/amp-parts/Feet/Marshall-Caster-and-Socket

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## cdayo (Jan 28, 2014)

It's hard to tell as I don't have the actual caster only the base which is screwed into the cab.

I could install new ones however I would have to screw through the baffle so I am really just looking for a caster with 3/8 - 24 thread count.

Just wondering if anyone knows where I could find such caster???


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Fastenal has locations all over Ontario.

Perhaps they can help? (or try other caster specialists)

http://www.thomasnet.com/branches.html?cov=ON&what=Casters&heading=11240207&cid=10061000&searchpos=4

Good Luck

Cheers

Dave


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I sell Colson casters : http://www.colsoncaster.com/products/productdetails/default.aspx?productid=5


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

The Grainger link from gearpage is working, they are on clearance for $4.11 each.
http://www.grainger.com/product/E-R-WAGNER-Swivel-Stem-Caster-3A727?s_pp=false&picUrl=//static.grainger.com/rp/s/is/image/Grainger/1G048_AS01?$smthumb$

The manufacturers part number is 9F4952127000115R


----------



## cdayo (Jan 28, 2014)

I followed up before on the grainger link and guess what? They only have 3 left in stock! Pretty unlucky. Ill check out some of the other links everyone else posted and get back to you!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

JHarasym said:


> I sell Colson casters : http://www.colsoncaster.com/products/productdetails/default.aspx?productid=5


JHarasym is a friend of mine and would certainly be a good fellow to talk to.

Cheers

Dave


----------

